# frog eating snake



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

found this picture floating around the net so just thought id share it


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

sorry I didnt realise the pic was going to be so big


----------



## MatE (Jun 6, 2010)

He wont need a feed for a while lol.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 6, 2010)

shoe is on the other foot lol


----------



## cris (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool pic, what species is it? (the snake)


----------



## TassieHerper (Jun 6, 2010)

not sure but it looks like a white lipped from the back end, not sure if you guys het them up there or not. great pic though.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 6, 2010)

I reckon snake is slatey grey, being put to good use!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

to me the snake looks like _Hemiaspis signata_ marsh or swamp snake!
I think the pic may have been taken around Yamba


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 6, 2010)

yer looks like that too, if it is yamba probably would be.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jun 6, 2010)

hehehe Ive been saying frogs Are friends NOT Food ..... Point proven lol


----------



## cris (Jun 6, 2010)

Farma said:


> to me the snake looks like _Hemiaspis signata_ marsh or swamp snake!
> I think the pic may have been taken around Yamba


 
Is it possible to accurately ID it from that pic? I mainly use the "it kinda looks like that" method for id'ing stuff and thats what i was thinking too.


----------



## syeph8 (Jun 6, 2010)

my guess is dendrelaphis punctulata, they often fall prey to their own prey when they decide they are hungry and want a big feed (frogs being one of these). there is a photo of one of these with a head in a frogs mouth and the frogs bottom lip in its mouth. i always wondered who won that fight


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 7, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> my guess is dendrelaphis punctulata, they often fall prey to their own prey when they decide they are hungry and want a big feed (frogs being one of these). there is a photo of one of these with a head in a frogs mouth and the frogs bottom lip in its mouth. i always wondered who won that fight



Thats awsome, "eat me, eat you, oh yeah says who?"


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 7, 2010)

hahahaha the ultimate revenge.....lol


----------



## slim6y (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm fairly sure it's the other way round - the snake is actually eating the frog - from the inside out....


----------

